# Purina Products



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

My feed store just started carrying Purina products. They also carry Nutrena. I have always liked Purina products for my horses and dogs...but they have two kinds of goat feed. I cannot remember the names right off hand, but hdoes anyone use Purina goat feed? How do you like it?

Next time I go there I will look at the labels on both the Purina and nutrena feeds. What am I looking for? I have a yearling, who doesn't really need grain, and a 2yr old doe that is pregnant..due in June.

:wave:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

For those that use or want to try the Purina feeds here is a link http://www.purinadifference.com/?gclid=CMeV8_6A1agCFUXe4AodOQGqfA If you submit your email and fill out a few questions you get coupons for two types of animal. I haven't gotten any junk email because of it.


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

We're using that Purina Challenge thing for our horse feed and market goat feed too... oh and the market hog feed too...

It's a GREAT PROGRAM for those of us struggling in this economy right now and I never would have tried Purina without it because my past experiences from a LONG time ago weren't good, so I just wouldn't have bothered with them otherwise.


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

That's all dog's eat is purina! All i can get in town for my farm is Prince brand!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I use Purina Goat Chow and Goat Blocks. Both are great. They have Purina brand minerals that my goats don't like all that well. They'll eat them when they need them, but there are much better brands of minerals out there...so I wouldn't recommend those. But I like most of Purina's other products. :thumb:


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

KW...my feed store has two kinds of goat feed. I think the onlyy difference is the protien and copper content. Having a pregnant doe, I was thinking the higher Protien and copper one would be best.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I use Purina Goat Chow (when in kidding pen to deliver), Purina Noble Dairy 16% (for my milkers), and Purina Noble Goat Grower 16% (medicated - for cocci and AC - so both my kids and my bucks get this grain).


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## coltrule (Mar 24, 2011)

I feed half all grain and half purina goat chow and they seem to love it!


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

We've fed both Nutrena and Purina in the past. There's not a huge difference between Nutrena 'Goat Chow' and Purina 'Goat Noble', according to the ingredient list. In the morning I'll go out and try to find the tags to compare if you want. There is, however, a difference in texture and taste; Purina is simply pelleted dry form, and Nutrena is pelleted with whole oat and corn with molasses, so it's a moister feed. 
I prefer the Purina because the molasses in Nutrena tends to give a bad breath and I don't feel the goats need so much molasses n a food staple.. Like Coltrule we feed half grain (whole oats, some BOSS) and half Purina, but in the future I hope to make the switch to barley and forego processed feeds entirely.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I could be wrong but I think most brands offer both pelleted and textured feeds. The textured is the kind with the molasses and grain also sometimes corn mixed with pellets. 
For anyone wanting to switch to no molasses. Don't think your goats don't like the new feed if they are refusing to eat. They have just been spoiled by the molasses. :wink: I had one that had only been fed texture or sweet feed and she held out for almost a week.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

I want to stay away from molasses, I feel animals do not need it. I would prefer to feed a whole grain only, like maybe an oat/barley mix. Do I need to give some corn too? Remember..I know horses and thier feed!

I was thinking of doing the goat feed this time around as I do not have the time to do alot of figuring right now and my doe is due to kid in June. I figured the goat feed has most of what she needs as far as minerals and vitamins, she does has free choice minerals that as far as I can tell she doesn't like it as the pan is aways full. This would tell me that she doesn't need it, butif she doesn't like it and does need it...well she isn't going for it.With afeed put together especially for goats, I would feel better that she is getting what she needs.Making it simple on myself ya know?!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Noble does not come in a choice - only pelleted


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

There are great goat feeds that are pretty well rounded. You wouldn't need to add any thing. It depends on what brands you have access to. Get one that isn't labeled as sweet or textured if you don't want molasses. 

What minerals do they have now. It is possible they rant eating them since they don't need them but it could also be that they don't care for that brand. I have tried a few and am getting another new one next week. I think switching around the minerals will help if they don't like one enough. Plus the minerals are usually good indefinitely.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

> Noble does not come in a choice - only pelleted


Kelebek I also have never seen Noble as a textured but it does come in like 6 different pellet formulas. One is intended to have other grains added it is called Noble Goat Charge Concentrate. The trick is to read the tag label on the bag because all the Noble bags have the same front photo and wording. Thats how I ended up with a bag of medicated feed on accident. Here is a link to the Purina page with the different Nobles listed. http://www.goatnutrition.com/OURPRODUCTS/PRODUCTS/default.aspx


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeppers- I went to their website and compared everything - and then compared against Elenbaus (sp??) and Blue seal to see what I wanted


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Kelbeck which of the Nobels did you choose? You have Niges right?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I have Nigis, Myos, and 2 Nubian does.

I use the Grower 16 for my kids and bucks and Dairy 16 for the milkers and then chow for the others


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

the grower 16 is the medicated one i got as a whoops. i have been using it since. you obviously like it for yours right? maybe I will stick with it for the kids.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I do like it for the kids and the bucks - it is cocci medicated - but also has AC in it


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks for the link Logan.

Here is the Nutrena goat grain analysis;
Crude Protien min 17%
Crude Fat min 3%
Crude Fiber max 6%
Calcium min .8% max .95%
Phosphorus min .6%
Salt min 1% max 1.5%
Sodium min .3% max .8%
Copper min 15PPM max 25PPM
Selenium min .3%
Vit A min 3,000IU/LB
This is the only goat grain they have (as far as I know). We haven't noticed much difference in the goats between this and Purina products, but I'm still hoping to make my own whole grain mix because I believe it would be healthier.


----------

